# Bloomfield of Yarmouth funnel scheme



## allan sib (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello
Can anybody out there tell me the correct colour of Bloomfields funnel scheme I know it is black and orange with two bands but are they white or grey like the hull grey as I suspect but am not sure, I am in the process of building the ocean lifebuoy yh29 for the festival of the sea in a bottle,for the easib convention held in the Imperial Hotel in Yarmouth.


allan sib


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Allan. Ian Allan ABC British Trawlers 
Bloomfields Ltd

Funnel:- House Flag on Red with Black Top ( Motor) : Red with Black Top and Two Silver Bands (Steam)
Hull :- Grey over Dark Red, White Whalemouth.
Hope it helps
Bill


----------



## allan sib (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Bill
Many thanks for your info and quick reply.

Allan


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is an image of the funnel >


----------



## allan sib (Aug 15, 2011)

*funnel image*

Many thanks cueball for funnel image allan sib


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

allan sib said:


> Many thanks cueball for funnel image allan sib


 I came across it while trying to identify the Mystery Trawler 'GAVA'.(Thumb)


----------

